# most haunted live



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

hey there girls

Did anyone watch most haunted live last night?

Its on for 5 nights this time yee haaa

Dont think much of the new medium Brian not good at giving info. Bring back David

xxxx


----------



## marie10 (Nov 8, 2007)

Oh my I didn't know that it was on, I have put all the auto view..

Just spoke to DH at work and I told him it is on   all 
he keeps saying is oh god! oh god! oh god!  

Marie x


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

it was really good last night, a few things happened so with anyluck it will be a good one the night xxx


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

I agree Brian not very forthcoming with information says he keeps seeing things but can't describe or give any info at all - he keeps saying monks.......uh of course they are in a flaming monastry!!! 

My attic trap door (which is bolted) came down at 11.30pm on its own on the first night!!!!!   needless to say it wasn't me who went upstairs to check it out!


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

kate i would of been hiding in the cupboard if that happened while watch MHL!! i dragged my 2 dogs out of bed had 1 in front and 1 behinde me, switched on all the lights just to cross the landing to go to the toilet. I was hump dinging my self big time. DP was laughin at me. 

Brian is really wearing on me i just dont like him at all, he is useless! BRING BACK DAVID WELLS 

xxx


----------



## marie10 (Nov 8, 2007)

Oh my gaaaaaaaaad   

    BRIAN WHAT A JOKE!!!!  

Where did they find him? I'm more of a paranormal investigator than he is!!!    
All he keeps doing is saying oh Jesus Christ and interupting Yevette he is awful.

Its a real shame because I LOVE MHL!!!
I will still watch it though  

Marie x x


----------

